# New to site. Ttc 18m.clomid and metformin. Advice please



## Bubbles0606 (Jun 6, 2017)

OK so new here. But really need help. I'm on my first round of clomid 100mg and metformin 1000 x, 2 a day prescribed by specialist. He also requested tracking from Cd 10. However due to the hospital times of scans the only one was today which is Cd 14. Lots of small follicle with the biggest only being 10mm. So have to go back in two days. Does this mean I'm. Out this month. 
With the metformin I went straight to high dose but made me mega ill so halved it to 500mg twice a day. But tomorrow I'm going to go back to full dose.
I don't really understand how it works. I. E follicle release eggs etc

So basically I'd be really grateful if someone could explain in simple terms as not been told much. We have made love every other day from after AF till Cd 13 so far. Thinking would it be best to wait till Cd 16 to DTD again. 

PS I know clomid should hopefully work as I norm have 40 or more day cycle and out of desperation 6m ago I got two rounds off the net and made my cycle 29days spot on. I know I shouldn't of but I did but then realised I should wait for an apt. 
My follow up isn't for 5months so have no one to ask for info in the mean time


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Bubbles,

Your follicles grow at about 2mm a day and ovulate at around 20-24mm, so I would say you are at least 5 days off ovulation so wouldn't need to do the deed for at least another 4 days. If you are having regular scans then your scanner will give you the nod for when you should start having sex.

10mm is still quite small so it's uncertain whether that follicle will develop yet. I have lots of 10mm follicles that sit around and don't do much. You should be able to see if it's grown at your scan in two days. If it's 14 mm then it should carry on growing and ovulate. If it hasn't grown you might need to wait a bit longer

X


----------

